# Hypnosis!



## Zombie Sheep (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi all! 

I saw my shrink today, and I asked her about hypnotism. I know a therapist near me who offers this service. I was expecting her to tell me I was being an idiot, and that hypnotherapy is a load of old pony. However, she actually seemed to think it was a credible form of treatment for anxiety, phobias etc, provided the therapist is properly accredited.

It seems a little good to be true - no embarassing exposure therapy, no baffling CBT talk about altering thoughts - just a few hours lying on a couch unconcious, and hey presto - you're a bit better.

Does anybody here know anything about this form of treatment? I understand it doesn't work on everybody, but I'm actually giving it some serious consideration atm. 

Your thoughts, as always, greatly appreciated.


----------



## Always been shy (Sep 28, 2009)

Apart from my psychiatrist I consult a clinical hypnotherapist. I have been to couple of sessions so I am not really sure. I am seeing her because I go to the mental health facility at my school and she was the first person I was referred to. However if hypnotherapy doesn't help I have been told that I would meet an SA specialist.


----------



## jacksondoug3 (Sep 26, 2009)

I've done self hypnosis a little. It's actually really enjoyable. I haven't tried curing my anxieties or anything yet, but I still do it because it's such a good experience. There are a ton of books with instructions on how to hypnotize yourself so you may even be able to test it out before you spend money on a therapist. Good luck.

http://www.gutenberg.org/files/22814/22814-h/22814-h.htm


----------



## Zombie Sheep (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks for your replies, Always been shy and Jacksondoug3. Your link was especially helpful, I'll bookmark that. Self-hypnosis would be even better - it's free!

I'm reassured to know that it isn't some hokey thing, and that it is actually a legitimate treatment. I will definately look into it once I can afford the therapy fees. Cheers! 

Any more comments/testimony would be great too!


----------



## DelicateMelodies (May 4, 2009)

I Do!!!! (YAY, I'm useful!!!!!:boogie) 
I've never done any in-session hypnotherapy, but I have done self-hypnosis. (Listened to audio recordings of a hypnotic mediation of a variety subjects daily.) 

I would be surprised if there are really people who are not affected by hypnosis. Because hypnosis is not AT ALL like it is portrayed on television. Its not mind control, its not even really some "special" trance. Have you ever watched TV during the commercial break, but you weren't REALLY paying attention to the commercial? That is the suggestive state of hypnosis. Also the more relaxed you are, the more suggestive your subconscious is. Our subconscious mind is bombarded with messages everyday- many we tell ourselves, many we pick up from our environment- many extremely negative. Having hypnosis or not your subconscious is being "suggested to." 

It absolutely worked for me. Such as being home schooled in highschool, not having anyone really motivated to "push me" to do my work, and being a natural procrastinator. My work suffered. I started to do a hypnosis for motivation to study and soon enough I had an unstoppable drive to study. The way I thought about studying was re-programed in my subconscious. Another one was for dealing with conflict, I noticed after a while of doing that guided mediation when my Borderline sister was screaming at me- a situation that usually caused anxiety I felt relaxed and automatically did the type of deep breathing that I do in guided meditation (hypnosis.) Also I started becoming more optimistic and complimentary to myself. My mind automatically would point out to myself small achievements where I have grown, where I handled the situation better than I would of in the past. That optimism grew to help others, and I would point out to them how they have grown too and how proud they should feel.

It will take time before it has affect, so you'll have to be patient. But the longer you do it the stronger the affect is. And it takes time also to learn to relax, and to not pay so close attention to what is being said. But again, the more you do the quicker and deeper you have the ability to relax. 

As a Christian my main concern, was the fear of demonic suggestions being inputted into my subconscious without my knowledge from the recorded hypnotherapist. However, even if you don't pay very focused, concentrated attention to what is being said. You are definitely aware of everything being said, and nothing can be said without your knowledge- unless of course, you accidentally fell asleep during a session. (which may happen in the future on some occasion from becoming so relaxed) You are in total control.

And if nothing else, if it REALLY doesn't help you with your issues, that type of relaxation does wonders for your physical health! I know after doing my own guided meditations, feeling like I just had a full body massage! It feels great! And no other senerio has made my muscles feel like that except having an actual massage. (unless you are on a surface that hurts your spine, in someway, like the floor with no support or something, then relaxing your muscles on that doesn't make you feel so good)

This sounds too good to be true, is it? Yes, I would say it is. There is one major flaw. You can't ever quit hypnosis or your mind will gradually go back to the way it was beforehand. Is my experience. Why? Because all the negative input into your subconscious probably has not left your daily environment that caused you to have your mind programed the way it was originally in the first place. Such as, negative people, music, ads, or even tv: violence, stressful news, or people on tv saying negative things to each other or about themselves.

I hoped I helped!!


----------



## Zombie Sheep (Oct 3, 2009)

DelicateMelodies said:


> I Do!!!! (YAY, I'm useful!!!!!:boogie)
> I've never done any in-session hypnotherapy, but I have done self-hypnosis. (Listened to audio recordings of a hypnotic mediation of a variety subjects daily.)
> 
> I would be surprised if there are really people who are not affected by hypnosis. Because hypnosis is not AT ALL like it is portrayed on television. Its not mind control, its not even really some "special" trance. Have you ever watched TV during the commercial break, but you weren't REALLY paying attention to the commercial? That is the suggestive state of hypnosis. Also the more relaxed you are, the more suggestive your subconscious is. Our subconscious mind is bombarded with messages everyday- many we tell ourselves, many we pick up from our environment- many extremely negative. Having hypnosis or not your subconscious is being "suggested to."
> ...


Hi DM!

You definately helped! :yes

Sorry to take so long to reply... Been an odd few days, actually been socialising. I know, it's not like me, but there u go.

Thanks for the post, I appreciate you taking the time to provide me with so much information that I need.

It's amazing to hear how much this helped you... Especially after many years of home schooling. Optimism and being easy on myself would be a godsend - I find that so difficult, a lot of people who've read my posts here will probably agree. That calm breathing thing sounds great - I hyperventilate a lot and I've always looked for a way of stopping this happening so much.

Also - "that optimism grew to help others, and I would point out to them how they have grown too and how proud they should feel" - that sounds awesome.

Sorry to hear about you and your sister... Must have been very hard to deal with. It can be scary, I know this from my own experiences. Glad to hear this helped you cope with those difficult situations.

What you have written is very reassuring. If I can 'self-hypnotise' then I definately will - I have always wondered if this might be the answer I was looking for. If not, then I will definately shell out for professional help - I just needed to know this was all kosher, that's all.

Cheers!


----------

